# 2013 morel season



## [email protected]_com (Oct 21, 2012)

A huge thunk you for all who ordered y morelbook. All ordrs are now in the mail This may be the last year that we offer the book due to risng costs or we mmay need to raise the price consideraly to maintain the high quality
Tanks again
Jim


----------

